# Driver Sits and Waits But Doesn't show up



## Moonlighted87

I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves. 

I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


Unfortunately Uber has created this culture. Most likely these drivers need to maintain a 90% acceptance rating to get some sort of guarantee, I'm assuming these drivers were close to 10+ minutes away from you. With the current rates, driving over 5 minutes to pick someone up, (when most rides are minimum fare, which for me is $2.80) usually equals a loss for the driver. If you are willing to tip, you might text them a tip amount up front to motivate them to move. If not, if the driver is not moving after 5 minutes or driving in the wrong direction after five minutes you can still cancel the ride without getting charged a fee. Drivers also do not want to cancel because we will be terminated after a very low percentage of cancellations. We are even hurt by canceling trips where the passenger put in the wrong pickup location, takes over 5 minutes to arrive at my car after I get to the pickup point, and any other time we need to cancel for legitimate reasons.

So you can thank Uber for this happening. I have even had multiple drivers do this to me when I take an Uber and even had a driver chew me out when I put the wrong address for an UberEats delivery. All drivers are frustrated with the system and it is starting to show through to the passengers.


----------



## PrestonT

Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


Firstly, sometimes the driver's location lags. He can be moving toward you, but you can't see him moving on your map.

If you feel like a driver is churning you for a cancellation fee, go to where the charge is displayed, and tap Help. There will be an option to request a fee adjustment. Explain that you were at the appropriate pickup spot and they didn't show up for X minutes beyond the estimated wait time, appearing to have parked somewhere nearby. Uber will reverse your cancellation charge.


----------



## Moonlighted87

Chauffeur_James said:


> Unfortunately Uber has created this culture. Most likely these drivers need to maintain a 90% acceptance rating to get some sort of guarantee, I'm assuming these drivers were close to 10+ minutes away from you. With the current rates, driving over 5 minutes to pick someone up, (when most rides are minimum fare, which for me is $2.80) usually equals a loss for the driver. If you are willing to tip, you might text them a tip amount up front to motivate them to move. If not, if the driver is not moving after 5 minutes or driving in the wrong direction after five minutes you can still cancel the ride without getting charged a fee. Drivers also do not want to cancel because we will be terminated after a very low percentage of cancellations. We are even hurt by canceling trips where the passenger put in the wrong pickup location, takes over 5 minutes to arrive at my car after I get to the pickup point, and any other time we need to cancel for legitimate reasons.
> 
> So you can thank Uber for this happening. I have even had multiple drivers do this to me when I take an Uber and even had a driver chew me out when I put the wrong address for an UberEats delivery. All drivers are frustrated with the system and it is starting to show through to the passengers.


Oh ok I see. He was only about 7 minutes from my location which is why I found it odd. But if this is the result of some bad policy making on Ubers end then maybe if more customers complain it will change? Or maybe it won't lol I'm not sure what to do but I guess continuing to do what I've been doing. Anyway thanks for your reply!



PrestonT said:


> Firstly, sometimes the driver's location lags. He can be moving toward you, but you can't see him moving on your map.
> 
> If you feel like a driver is churning you for a cancellation fee, go to where the charge is displayed, and tap Help. There will be an option to request a fee adjustment. Explain that you were at the appropriate pickup spot and they didn't show up for X minutes beyond the estimated wait time, appearing to have parked somewhere nearby. Uber will reverse your cancellation charge.


I see, I don't think in this instance there was a lag, but in the future, so I don't have to waste my time or theirs, I'll take your advice.


----------



## Coachman

It could be anything. The address/pin we get for pickup are often wrong. So the driver very well might have thought he was sitting at your pickup spot and you were lazy coming out. The driver should call or text you if you don't appear, but many don't. There's nothing preventing you from calling the driver to find out what's going on. If he doesn't answer, that's a bad sign.

The other night I got pinged to a little industrial park. After a few minutes and a failed attempt to call the rider I finally got a call from her. She was at an apartment complex and said the app showed I was at her location. Well I wasn't anywhere near it. And I couldn't find it. She ended up being charged a cancellation fee through no fault of her own.


----------



## Jagent

Soon as the driver accepts, text him the following. ..

"I'm waiting out front. I'll tip you $5 as soon as you get here."

Problem solved. You tip your waiter, hair stylist, bar tender and pizza delivery. Tip your driver too.


----------



## wk1102

Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


There could be a few other reasons...

If you are near an airport, the driver might be waiting in virtual queue. (We wait in line, we still get requests that are not airport pick ups. If we ignore too many or cancel we lose our spot.) Some drivers wait 60-90 minutes for an airport ride. Its frustrating when after 45 minutes and being next we get kicked offline 
because of an ignored residential request. I text and briefly explain this and ask them to cancel but a lot of drivers do not.

If you request are requestung uber pool, a lot of drivers will treat you poorly. Most driver hate pool and uber forces it upon us.

Your driver could be in a parking lot, or have to make a u turn... it will appear as if hes not moving until hes actually making progress towards you. This plus, as someone mentioned, lag could really give you the impression the driver isnt moving.

If tou have a poor rider rating, or if ypur pick up spot is a place he doesnt like, The driver may be trying to get you to cancel.

There are a bunch of other possibilities but these are the main ones that come to mind.

Some drivers are just asses, i hear uber is pretty good about refunding cancel fees.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Jason Arroyo said:


> Don't listen to this stupid advice. You don't tip the waiter, hair stylist, bartender or pizza guy until they've done their job.
> 
> If you want to tip, do it after a good ride.


TIP= To Insure PROMPT service, when you order online now you do tip the driver up front which actually makes sense for once


----------



## Coachman

Chauffeur_James said:


> TIP= To Insure PROMPT service, when you order online now you do tip the driver up front which actually makes sense for once


If there's a tip required up front then it's not a tip. It's a fee. Understand?


----------



## Grand

Jason Arroyo said:


> So you hand your waiter a $10 before dinner? Seriously?


Many years ago I was visiting Las Vegas. I wanted good seats when I went into see a show. I had to hand the guy at the door an upfront $20 'fee' before he ushered me to the seating.


----------



## wk1102

Jason Arroyo said:


> Don't listen to this stupid advice. You don't tip the waiter, hair stylist, bartender or pizza guy until they've done their job.
> 
> If you want to tip, do it after a good ride.


Holy shit, i acually agree with you.


----------



## Jagent

Then don't listen and keep waiting. .. your choice.


----------



## JimKE

You are the consumer -- don't worry about why.

If the driver accepts and then sits and waits -- wait 4 minutes and cancel. If Uber charges you a cancellation fee, protest it and tell them you watched the driver on the app and they were not moving toward you.

If you ordered Pool, they are working the cancellation fee because they make more money with cancellations than they will make for driving you.

Either way, Uber will refund your cancellation fee.


----------



## Lee239

Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


I will tell you why you don't see my car move immediately. I am at home, I have to throw my shoes on and close up my house and turn on my alarm and if it's the first ride of the day take my club off the steering wheel.

I do this because it's slow where I am and I do it from home. I had zero pings this morning.

I'm not gonna sit at a strip mall I tried that yesterday when I went out for a ride and got a cancellation. Sat for 1 hour with my car running and AC on and it was a waste of time. A lot of people around here do that too, We don't get paid to wait for a ride, but we have to sit next to our phones because we have 5 to 8 seconds to answer a ping.

Uber says I was online 7 hours but my wifi at home has been problomatic but 4g should kick in, could be longer. I made $34 doing 6 rides.

3 rides in a row and back home 2 pm ish
1 ride and back home 5pm
2 rides in a row and back home 8 pm.

My first ride cancelled in the first 30 seconds. Then 5 minutes later she pings me again and I accept. a minute later she wants to know why the car isn't moving< i said I'm coming now. i was just about to open the car door to get in and she says I don't see the car moving. I still picked her up but gave her a 1 for that sour look on their faces and or making appointments to get their hair done 10 miles from where they were eating lunch and being in a hurry.

So they can be at home or they can be on another ride and accepted your ping early so you will see them moving just maybe not right to you.

So if you can't wait for a minute for me to get into the car, tough teets.

Next time I will tell them I'm at a long traffic light on a side street to a 78 and that the uber servers are backed up so they are delayed in showing my location.

Some people are from the mommy I want it now generation, and mommy didn't correct you.

You are not going to be charged a cancellation charge until it says Driver has arrived, and only if the driver has been waiting for more than 5 minutes.

I don't know the whole system but Uber knows where the driver's car is at all times, they can't say they are at your house when they are still at home.

I'm new and I will accept most rides that are less than 3 miles from me. I don't want to drive 5 miles make $2.35 and now I am 1.5 miles farther and have to drive 6.5 miles back home.

So I try to be out of the house in less than 60 seconds. So far not one person has said what took you so long besides that girl who called today. Actually I made better time because someone not familiar with where she was would have stopped at 3 lights and circled the whole block to get to her. Had she not cancelled the first time she would have arrived several minutes earlier and missed some of the school traffic.

When I turn my app on I am not doing anything else, I am not feeding my dogs or washing the dishes or anything else that would prevent me from trying to get to the pax ASAP and half of them are not ready when I get there.

So tip at least $1 if your fare is $6 because we get $2 for the ride. and more if it's higher.

Don't tip and take a lot of junky short rides and your pax rating will be so low that no one but a newbie will pick you up and you will have to wait 15 minutes.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Grand said:


> Many years ago I was visiting Las Vegas. I wanted good seats when I went into see a show. I had to hand the guy at the door an upfront $20 'fee' before he ushered me to the seating.


To that note, if you go to Vegas and tip the guest services guy, they will upgrade your room for you. Sometimes an upfront tip does work


----------



## Red Leader

By all means....offer to tip after the ride.....just like all those other people do....and never tip.


----------



## Coachman

Grand said:


> Many years ago I was visiting Las Vegas. I wanted good seats when I went into see a show. I had to hand the guy at the door an upfront $20 'fee' before he ushered me to the seating.


That's not a tip. It's a bribe.


----------



## Chauffeur_James

Coachman said:


> That's not a tip. It's a bribe.


Well call it a bribe then because he's gonna have to bribe that driver to come get his ass lol


----------



## Go4

Lee239 said:


> I will tell you why you don't see my car move immediately. I am at home, I have to throw my shoes on and close up my house and turn on my alarm and if it's the first ride of the day take my club off the steering wheel.
> 
> I do this because it's slow where I am and I do it from home. I had zero pings this morning.
> 
> I'm not gonna sit at a strip mall I tried that yesterday when I went out for a ride and got a cancellation. Sat for 1 hour with my car running and AC on and it was a waste of time. A lot of people around here do that too, We don't get paid to wait for a ride, but we have to sit next to our phones because we have 5 to 8 seconds to answer a ping.
> 
> Uber says I was online 7 hours but my wifi at home has been problomatic but 4g should kick in, could be longer. I made $34 doing 6 rides.
> 
> 3 rides in a row and back home 2 pm ish
> 1 ride and back home 5pm
> 2 rides in a row and back home 8 pm.
> 
> My first ride cancelled in the first 30 seconds. Then 5 minutes later she pings me again and I accept. a minute later she wants to know why the car isn't moving< i said I'm coming now. i was just about to open the car door to get in and she says I don't see the car moving. I still picked her up but gave her a 1 for that sour look on their faces and or making appointments to get their hair done 10 miles from where they were eating lunch and being in a hurry.
> 
> So they can be at home or they can be on another ride and accepted your ping early so you will see them moving just maybe not right to you.
> 
> So if you can't wait for a minute for me to get into the car, tough teets.
> 
> Next time I will tell them I'm at a long traffic light on a side street to a 78 and that the uber servers are backed up so they are delayed in showing my location.
> 
> Some people are from the mommy I want it now generation, and mommy didn't correct you.
> 
> You are not going to be charged a cancellation charge until it says Driver has arrived, and only if the driver has been waiting for more than 5 minutes.
> 
> I don't know the whole system but Uber knows where the driver's car is at all times, they can't say they are at your house when they are still at home.
> 
> I'm new and I will accept most rides that are less than 3 miles from me. I don't want to drive 5 miles make $2.35 and now I am 1.5 miles farther and have to drive 6.5 miles back home.
> 
> So I try to be out of the house in less than 60 seconds. So far not one person has said what took you so long besides that girl who called today. Actually I made better time because someone not familiar with where she was would have stopped at 3 lights and circled the whole block to get to her. Had she not cancelled the first time she would have arrived several minutes earlier and missed some of the school traffic.
> 
> When I turn my app on I am not doing anything else, I am not feeding my dogs or washing the dishes or anything else that would prevent me from trying to get to the pax ASAP and half of them are not ready when I get there.
> 
> So tip at least $1 if your fare is $6 because we get $2 for the ride. and more if it's higher.
> 
> Don't tip and take a lot of junky short rides and your pax rating will be so low that no one but a newbie will pick you up and you will have to wait 15 minutes.


Ignore this. This guy and another popular post have become disillusioneda with Uber and are posting some very negative posts. But that happens to a lot of drivers. Most of us became very Pro Uber when new, become disenfranchised after driving for a while, the accepted the flaws of Uber but continue to drive.

We do provide a service and try to provide good service.


----------



## steveK2016

Jason Arroyo said:


> So you hand your waiter a $10 before dinner? Seriously?
> 
> Precisely.


With tipping being practically mandatory, you might as well be



Coachman said:


> That's not a tip. It's a bribe.


Tips originated as bribes by rich people to get served before the poor people. Many in early america hated the notion of tipping and didnt accept it as they considered it an undemocratic form of bribery. It wasn't until prohibition when restaurant profits cratered that they had to reduce what they pay staff so they had to accept the tips.


----------



## Lee239

Go4 said:


> Ignore this. This guy and another popular post have become disillusioneda with Uber and are posting some very negative posts. But that happens to a lot of drivers. Most of us became very Pro Uber when new, become disenfranchised after driving for a while, the accepted the flaws of Uber but continue to drive.
> 
> We do provide a service and try to provide good service.


No do not ignore this, this is the reality with Uber oversupersaturating the areas with too many drivers and not enough pax. I'm not going to sit in a parking lot for 4 hours with my AC running in the florida heat to possible get a ping. I've tried it a few times, but 1 hour is my limit when a pax cancelled and I was already on the road.

I was just giving the OP insight as to why she doesn't see an ant moving the second she requests a ride. Some foolish drivers do torture themselves in parking lots, most others do it from home, I can see exactly where the ants are. When I turn my drivers app and I am at home I can see my car right in front of my house and there is an open field in front so there is no disguising where I am.

So my hope for you Go4 is that you spend 12 hours idling your car and not get one ride


----------



## CvilleUber

Lee239 said:


> No do not ignore this, this is the reality with Uber oversupersaturating the areas with too many drivers and not enough pax. I'm not going to sit in a parking lot for 4 hours with my AC running in the florida heat to possible get a ping. I've tried it a few times, but 1 hour is my limit when a pax cancelled and I was already on the road.
> 
> I was just giving the OP insight as to why she doesn't see an ant moving the second she requests a ride. Some foolish drivers do torture themselves in parking lots, most others do it from home, I can see exactly where the ants are. When I turn my drivers app and I am at home I can see my car right in front of my house and there is an open field in front so there is no disguising where I am.
> 
> So my hope for you Go4 is that you spend 12 hours idling your car and not get one ride


I start from my house - usually takes 1-3 minutes to get going.

I've had one person text me "are you coming, i don't see you moving" - I just dropped somebody at Wal-Mart, and I was cleaning out the trash they left in the back. It wasn't even 60 seconds. I texted back "not anymore" and cancelled.


----------



## uberebu

CvilleUber said:


> I start from my house - usually takes 1-3 minutes to get going.
> 
> I've had one person text me "are you coming, i don't see you moving" - I just dropped somebody at Wal-Mart, and I was cleaning out the trash they left in the back. It wasn't even 60 seconds. I texted back "not anymore" and cancelled.


I so do love me the option to cancel. This isn't ridesharing, except that we get to go in the carpool lane. This isn't cheap taxi or cheap black car service. It's a private personalized hitchhike for a premium.

Again, this isn't ridesharing. Uber is to the transportation industry what Napster was to the music industry. A shot across the bow. Which makes this resource sharing. Please remember and keep in mind who is investing more in this convenient conveyance.


----------



## BrunoG

I start from my house - usually takes 3 minutes to get going. If you factor in the lag in the app it may seem like I'm not moving for a while to the passenger.


----------



## JD352

wk1102 said:


> If you request are requestung uber pool, a lot of drivers will treat you poorly. Most driver hate pool and uber forces it upon us.


That's good advice. If you are requesting UberPools to try keep your fare down, some drivers are not going to bother and just hope you cancel. When I first started driving, I accepted Pool rides just as quickly as X rides assuming they weren't far away. When I would pick up the pax, they would always indicate there was some sort of urgency to get to their destination like the one that complained about traffic because he didn't want to miss his train. Complaining about urgency and selecting a pool ride are counterproductive. Fortunately for him, there was no other pickup. Had there been another pickup, he probably would have flipped a table and rated me badly. But, I learned to avoid Pool rides like the plague because of my experiences with them. My acceptance rate is only at 75% bc I'm now picky. But as mentioned, some drivers want stay above 90% so will accept and just hope you cancel because it's good for their ratings.


----------



## Orange president

Maybe your ratings are not good enough. All the bad treatment of the drivers have finally caught up to you. Or maybe the the drivers is just lazy. It's either you or the drivers. But if happens to you more often then it is definitely you. 


Be at the pickup spot before the 5 minutes. If you are at a different location than your pin or place text the driver and let them know. If you are in a gated community text the code or let the guard know about your driver after the ride goes through. 
You won't always have to tip but respect your driver and his space even though you are paying for it. And your driver will give you good service.
Don't call your driver and say 'hey my gps said you were 5 mins away , where are you " or show up after 5 minutes and say ' my gps said you were 10 mins away" 
The app will give you notification when the driver is there.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Jagent said:


> Soon as the driver accepts, text him the following. ..
> 
> "I'm waiting out front. I'll tip you $5 as soon as you get here."
> 
> Problem solved. You tip your waiter, hair stylist, bar tender and pizza delivery. Tip your driver too.


Wait, but I thought it was not ok to ask for tips?. Lol


----------



## 105398

I took an Uber pool to the airport a few months back. I was being cheap, curious, and had plenty of time. Saw the driver got a second ping off the freeway (to a hotel) - and he completely ignored it and went right past the exit. Pax canceled about five minutes after - realizing he wasn't coming.

I wouldn't have minded if he stopped. I tipped him - and would have done so even if he stopped.


----------



## Wardell Curry

JD352 said:


> When I would pick up the pax, they would always indicate there was some sort of urgency to get to their destination like the one that complained about traffic because he didn't want to miss his train. Complaining about urgency and selecting a pool ride are counterproductive. Fortunately for him, there was no other pickup. Had there been another pickup, he probably would have flipped a table and rated me badly. But, I learned to avoid Pool rides like the plague because of my experiences with them. .


 This is so true. I usually accept pool and stop incoming requests so I don't get additional pickups but if the pax tells me they are pressed for time, I ding them a star for using pool to get a cheaper ride when they know pool could potentially take more time than x if there were additional pickups.


----------



## cakoo10

I've heard other pax , friends relatives complain about this. It is Uber fault that they are forcing this culture now into their own business.


----------



## Lee239

Wardell Curry said:


> Wait, but I thought it was not ok to ask for tips?. Lol


----------



## Jagent

Wardell Curry said:


> Wait, but I thought it was not ok to ask for tips?. Lol


He's not asking for a tip. He's the passenger. He can't get drivers to pick him up. I told him to text them that he will give them a $5 tip. If he does, then his problem is solved.

Personally, I don't care one way or the other if a driver asks for tips. Knock yourself out. I also don't care if this guy offers a tip. Doesn't affect my life one iota.



Jason Arroyo said:


> Don't listen to this stupid advice. You don't tip the waiter, hair stylist, bartender or pizza guy until they've done their job.
> 
> If you want to tip, do it after a good ride.


The job he wants them to do is to pick him up. With that in mind, tipping them when they arrive *is* tipping them *after* they do the job he wants.


----------



## Havoc

BrunoG said:


> I start from my house - usually takes 3 minutes to get going. If you factor in the lag in the app it may seem like I'm not moving for a while to the passenger.


If I read it correctly, I think the OP means that the driver accepts the ping while already driving then parks somewhere to wait out a cancel. Not, no movement from the when and where the ping was accepted.


----------



## negeorgia

Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


Thank you for asking. I can envision the day when drivers accept a request and wait until their is a text from the rider that they will tip. (For making the uncompensated drive to their location). It is Uber's fault for slashing prices that were already low. When I started, I was happy with the compensation and had a high acceptance rate and low cancel rate. Now I am down a minimum of 80 cents each ride, while Uber gave themselves a raise in the booking fee. I am down 42 cents a mile on longer trips, when not 1 person complained of the rates before they were slashed by 33%. Before someone flaps their gums about competition, the rate cuts were 6 months before Lyft arrived, Taxi usage had already been cut significantly and did not prevent Lyft from arriving in my market.


----------



## Doowop

Coachman said:


> If there's a tip required up front then it's not a tip. It's a fee. Understand?


I can't seem to find the word "Required" in his post. Although I would probably not send this type of text as a rider myself.


----------



## touberornottouber

Go4 said:


> Ignore this. This guy and another popular post have become disillusioneda with Uber and are posting some very negative posts. But that happens to a lot of drivers. .


He has got some good points though. For instance if it is slow in an area (little demand or maybe just too many drivers) then yes people will start doing it mostly from home. Who is going to sit in their car all day in some parking lot for $2/hour? Not me, I can tell you that much! You have to be real about this.


----------



## Blackcab

Grand said:


> Many years ago I was visiting Las Vegas. I wanted good seats when I went into see a show. I had to hand the guy at the door an upfront $20 'fee' before he ushered me to the seating.


Don't do that to a stripper before a dance


----------



## Jc.

Wardell Curry said:


> This is so true. I usually accept pool and stop incoming requests so I don't get additional pickups but if the pax tells me they are pressed for time, I ding them a star for using pool to get a cheaper ride when they know pool could potentially take more time than x if there were additional pickups.


you are doing it totally wrong, if you take a pool, beg to have a second request and if it is a pax from hell better, that will show pax not to pool and stop being cheapa$$es.

or if you take the pool stop 100 feet from pick up and confirm arrival, dont call, dont text, dont take call, just let them find you under 2 minutes. LOL


----------



## Jc.

Jason Arroyo said:


> Show me your receipts of all the Uber rides you take on SELECT or BLACK. Or are you too cheap to take Uber?


im a driver...i was posting from a driver's POV


----------



## Jc.

Jason Arroyo said:


> I know you're a driver. All you do is complain. Unless you can prove you spend cash on Uber, just shut up and stop whining about cheap passengers.


thanks for stalking...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Jason Arroyo said:


> So you hand your waiter a $10 before dinner? Seriously?
> 
> Precisely.


If you want a good table you tip the maitre D up front though. And, yes, I have given a waiter cash up front and asked them to please make sure I get FRESH coffee and my cup is kept refilled.

Tip the valet who parks your car, not just the one who goes and gets it, and ask him to make sure it doesn't get dinged and he'll put it in a prime spot and be just that little bit more careful.

Tips can definitely be up front in any situation.



CvilleUber said:


> I start from my house - usually takes 1-3 minutes to get going.
> 
> I've had one person text me "are you coming, i don't see you moving" - I just dropped somebody at Wal-Mart, and I was cleaning out the trash they left in the back. It wasn't even 60 seconds. I texted back "not anymore" and cancelled.


I always text "Well I WAS...but not now."


----------



## Loomis24

Jc. said:


> im a driver...i was posting from a driver's POV


Don't feel bad jc,. I'm a select driver who takes select rides on occasion just to talk to drivers about the market and I got bashed recently by him


----------



## Jc.

Loomis24 said:


> Don't feel bad jc,. I'm a select driver who takes select rides on occasion just to talk to drivers about the market and I got bashed recently by him


nah i dont get offended by ants


----------



## Loomis24

Jc. said:


> nah i dont get offended by ants


Roger that my friend



Jc. said:


> nah i dont get offended by ants


I had a bad week and noticed my attitude was bad last night. Told my wife I had to take off to recharge and regroup! She understood, so I'll be back at it tomorrow


----------



## JaxUberDude

Jagent said:


> Soon as the driver accepts, text him the following. ..
> 
> "I'm waiting out front. I'll tip you $5 as soon as you get here."
> 
> Problem solved. You tip your waiter, hair stylist, bar tender and pizza delivery. Tip your driver too.


But...but... he's only going three blocks.


----------



## Loomis24

JaxUberDude said:


> But...but... he's only going three blocks.


My stepdaughter is a server that doesn't tip her uber drivers, she changed her tune last time she waited on me and her mom and I didn't leave a tip. I just told her it wasn't mandatory. Usually service industry are best tippers. She just needed to learn a lesson


----------



## Adieu

They don't want to drive you.

Uber doesn't want to let them NOT drive you, though

Hence they sit and wait for your cancel



Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


----------



## ABC123DEF

Jason Arroyo said:


> So you hand your waiter a $10 before dinner? Seriously?
> 
> Precisely.


I actually had that happen once - 20 years ago.


----------



## Demon

Lee239 said:


> No do not ignore this, this is the reality with Uber oversupersaturating the areas with too many drivers and not enough pax. I'm not going to sit in a parking lot for 4 hours with my AC running in the florida heat to possible get a ping. I've tried it a few times, but 1 hour is my limit when a pax cancelled and I was already on the road.
> 
> I was just giving the OP insight as to why she doesn't see an ant moving the second she requests a ride. Some foolish drivers do torture themselves in parking lots, most others do it from home, I can see exactly where the ants are. When I turn my drivers app and I am at home I can see my car right in front of my house and there is an open field in front so there is no disguising where I am.
> 
> So my hope for you Go4 is that you spend 12 hours idling your car and not get one ride


That doesn't give you the right to punish the customer. If you don't like the way Uber does business, don't do business with Uber.


----------



## iUBERdc

touberornottouber said:


> He has got some good points though. For instance if it is slow in an area (little demand or maybe just too many drivers) then yes people will start doing it mostly from home. Who is going to sit in their car all day in some parking lot for $2/hour? Not me, I can tell you that much! You have to be real about this.


Ive waited for pings many many times at home spec during breaks when it is quiet. Ill sip my tea and surf yhe net till a ping comes in, I am already dressed just need to put shoes and walk to the car. Less than a min to drive and be on the way. Only a few cancelled maybe thinking I wasn't comig but beats idling and aome rando part of town. Do a quick trip and if not pings while out, I returned home and waited for the next one, sometimes an hour later or even just as I parked. Would end up with 3 to 400$ on a very slow week in a small town. Lucky I leave dead center in town though.


----------



## roadman

Moonlighted87 said:


> I realize this is likely a forum for people who drive for Uber; however, I figured who better to answer the question than the driver's themselves.
> 
> I use Uber frequently throughout the month and have only had the following scenario happen a couple of times. I request an Uber, and a driver accepts the ride... then the driver doesn't drive to my location instead, it looks like they park somewhere and sit and wait for me to cancel. I never do because then I'm the one that is penalized. I had it happen to me this morning, but the driver texted me after several minutes and said he was on his way and eventually picked me up. What should I do if this scenario happens to me again and why would a driver accept the ride only to sit and park somewhere immediately?


We make about $2/hour after expenses doing Uber full time. 96% of the drivers hate Uber. The riders all love Uber because the rides are half price and they don't have to tip. Uber should be ashamed of themselves for not allowing in app tipping. Riders should be ashamed of themselves for not tipping. Uber refuses to raise the rates. Uber promises 2017 to be the year of the driver first thing they do is raise their booking fees for the 3rd time in 2 years and the latest is they don't show us pickup address until after the ping is accepted. Pax don't understand any of this they think we all make 90k and get free cars from Uber. I made $1.50/hour last year and so far this year i have lost money.


----------



## Havoc

roadman said:


> We make about $2/hour after expenses doing Uber full time. 96% of the drivers hate Uber. The riders all love Uber because the rides are half price and they don't have to tip. Uber should be ashamed of themselves for not allowing in app tipping. Riders should be ashamed of themselves for not tipping. Uber refuses to raise the rates. Uber promises 2017 to be the year of the driver first thing they do is raise their booking fees for the 3rd time in 2 years and the latest is they don't show us pickup address until after the ping is accepted. Pax don't understand any of this they think we all make 90k and get free cars from Uber. *I made $1.50/hour last year and so far this year i have lost money.*


But yet you continue to drive and blame someone else for your poor life choices. Personal responsibility...


----------



## Jc.

Havoc said:


> But yet you continue to drive and blame someone else for your poor life choices. Personal responsibility...


You forgot to put the quote marks to this Travis K. Though


----------



## Lee239

roadman said:


> We make about $2/hour after expenses doing Uber full time. 96% of the drivers hate Uber. The riders all love Uber because the rides are half price and they don't have to tip. Uber should be ashamed of themselves for not allowing in app tipping. Riders should be ashamed of themselves for not tipping. Uber refuses to raise the rates. Uber promises 2017 to be the year of the driver first thing they do is raise their booking fees for the 3rd time in 2 years and the latest is they don't show us pickup address until after the ping is accepted. Pax don't understand any of this they think we all make 90k and get free cars from Uber. I made $1.50/hour last year and so far this year i have lost money.


Yesterday I had a $3 ride wonder why our cars don't have pup up screens that come up from the dashboard to navigate. It was a nightmare finding him, Uber nav made me turn into a church saying it was a street. I had to use google maps and get the address from the pax, but it was a trailer park so i had to call him again and just ride around the whole place to find him.

And a $2 ride today was surprised that Uber doesn't pay for our gas.

It's a joke. Today I made less than $6 being online most of the day. I had to drive 5 miles to do a $2.35 ride. Next 5 mile ride I rejected let some other sucker drive 10 miles to do it, it was prolly the same girl going home from work for $2,

I just wish my stress away on Travis K and hope he gets it instead.


----------



## 105398

iUBERdc said:


> Ive waited for pings many many times at home spec during breaks when it is quiet. Ill sip my tea and surf yhe net till a ping comes in, I am already dressed just need to put shoes and walk to the car.


I do the same as well, staging from home and work - well shoes generally on at work. I am patient and wait for the pings with a high probability of airport rides, or weekend afternoons wait for 2x+ surge which comes and goes during busy weekends in the city.

I've only had one pax ask about not moving for a bit when he pinged. I gave him my ready answer, "Oh the guy I was dropping off was older and needed a little help" and then asked him a friendly pleasant question about his trip/hotel or whatever (changing the subject and throwing him off guard.)


----------



## TeeDub

Very honest answers from me...a driver! 

Reasons why my PAX *may* have seen me not moving:

a. Traffic. Literally, today on the PA Turnpike eastbound at exit 352 - standstill for 17 minutes. I couldn't see what was happening or have any way to know how long it would be. This one is legit.
b. I had to pee. I'm a girl. Literally, if I think I can run in and out of one of my go-to clean spots on my way to a pick-up and it is an EMERGENCY...I take it.
c. You were in the cue and my passenger before you added another stop. This has happened a bunch of times. Half my day is spent with my next request assigned before I've dropped off my current passenger. And a lot of them want to add a location.
d. GPS is WONKY!!!!! I have sat in the correct address according to the app, gotten berated by that homeowner (that didn't request a ride), only to have the PAX call me and say "oh...no...that's not right....I'm ____________". Check to be sure your address is correct. Don't live by the Pin.

Just call your driver up and ask them what the heck they are doing. I never mind answering if people ask. And before anyone gets all irate about why I don't call THEM first to give my status...ask THEM why they can't be ready to go when they've been tracking me for 15-20 minutes and not leave me sitting outside for another 5 full minutes.


----------



## Anong

JaxUberDude said:


> But...but... he's only going three blocks.


With or without traffic? Either way, It probably took at least 3 blocks for the driver to pick you up lol.


----------

